# web cartoons



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

i know this dont belong here but i plan to start posting web cartoons. like homestar runner. the reason i put this post here is for email notification so people know a new one is here. i didnt post in random because it will dissapear in a day. if mods want to move this thread it is ok.

here is the first one

strong bad email


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

That was a good one. Of course, most strong Bad e-mails are pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

MODS POST THE IN CAPS TO THE FOLLOWING IN THE FIRST POST

NSFD= NOT SAFE FOR DIAL UP

AND ALL OF MY CARTOON POSTS WILL BE AT LEAST PG MEANING NO NUDITY OR SEXUAL REFERANCES
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
todays installment is two cartoons both may contain popups so have blockers ready

a comic strip;

haha humor

kinda not safe for dial up

and a semi stupid one it is KAT metal 
kitty metal


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strongbad email

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail87.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

strongbad halloween

http://www.homestarrunner.com/ween03.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

another homestar runner

http://homestarrunner.com/kingmenu.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

STRONGBAD

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail88.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

more strong bad
http://homestarrunner.com/sbemail89.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

not quite a cartoon but a cartoon like game
super elf bowling

if you uncheck NavExcel. you wont get any nasties


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

latest strongbad emailsb email


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, the at least PG rating means no Penny Arcade; my all time favorite Web Cartoon.  I suggest checking out www.penny-arcade.com for anyone interested in a more adult, more profane, more vulgar, but definitely hilarious Web Cartoon.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

creepy comb over strongbad
http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail92.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

kinda vulger but what the hey its christmas


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strong bad emailhttp://homestarrunner.com/sbemail94.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow... I had no idea there was a sb fan club on my site.  *subscribing to thread*


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

its hard to find differant cartoons these days , so that said here is another strongbad email

rumor has it homestarrunner is going to be a cartoon on tv. this would be good as they have a winning formula for a comedy cartoon.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I heard that they turned down the offer... I don't know why, though. I would have sold out like THAT *snap*... and how the hell are they making any money as it is? There are no ads, and they can't be making that much from their merchandise.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

tried to find a sunday comics website that has all the good cartoons as well asall time faviorites yesterday.

but any way here is another STRONG BAD EMAIL


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW! Thanks buddhafabio,

That's just too funny! Glad you turned me on to Strong Bad, he must have somewhat of a cult following as I had never heard of him before!

I am converting to Strong Baddyism. :up: I will....I must....be Strong.  


Ciao for now,
Joost


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.submarinechannel.com/channel/content/killer/navigate.htm

http://www.demian5.com/king/chapter1.htm

http://nightmare.goldengoatstudios.com/index.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

what do those gotta do with strongbad...


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

they are cartoons lol


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

all right it is kinda stupid but this queen video had me cracking up

bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

It really makes you wonder who goes thru all the work to make all the free flash videos on the net. 

They used a guy named Bass to play the Guiatar!


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

here is the new strongbad

strongbads monument plans


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

strong bad outsmarted

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail98.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strong bad email

homestar quits?????


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi... Question... Why are toons NOT SAFE for dial-up.. I have earthlink dial up. and I get cartoons sent to me..(no problem).. So why aren't they "safe"..

Just my curious nature. ..<smile>

Thanks. 
Helene


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

sometimes the flash files are big and take a long time for them to load up on the standard 56 k modem


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you for replying. I was wondering.. cause I do get cartoons sent to me.. Hmmm.. wonder whether I should "chance" viewing the ones here.. ...LOL

Thanks,
helene


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

you can but just rembemer thatkids and teenagers come to this website and try to keep them pg rated, meaning no sexual explicit stuff,


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

no new strong bad but this is a lil funny. sb 404


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

strongbads 100th emailhttp://homestarrunner.com/sbemailahundred.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

strong bad cartoon strongbads goes to jail strongbad


----------



## orion5440 (Mar 27, 2004)

I am also a big Homestar Fan. I have also recently discovered Guitar Boy and Cooking With Bigfoot .


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

my first post on tsg after having to reinstall windows.

a collection of strongbad cartoons menu


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

woah, they r cool


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

while we wait for them to up date strong bad i found a differant website with cute cartoons this one had me laughingsmiley


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

this one was a little gorey but funny mario


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

opps i must have been sleeping today or something there was a new strongbad email today.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strong bad.... e- mail

if you click on words on som of the emails you access an easter egg. to day there is one and if you leave the browser on for a minute after the paper comes down strong bad gets another email


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strong bad emailhttp://homestarrunner.com/sbemail103.html three easter eggs


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Last few haven't been so good, but 103 wasn't bad. Thanks for the update.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

no new strong bad email but they painted a guitar for rock and roll hall of fame http://www.homestarrunner.com/cheatar.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new sb email


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

i am back from vacation and here is a new strongbad sbad


----------



## Ratticus (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.chooken.tk

w00t


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

the new strongbad email is here


----------



## amdhuey (Aug 23, 2003)

here ios strong bad but not an email http://www.homestarrunner.com/senormortgage.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Its nothing to do with homestarrunner, but I found this webcomic 2 or 3 weeks ago. Took me all night to read through the archives. Best.Comic.Ever.

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/

Ctrl Alt Del. Its a comic about two guys who play video games all day. Every review I've seen or it has been googd, both gamers and non.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Kinda funny, but the language is sometimes above a PG-13 rating...


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

one of the reasons i only seem to post homestar is that its hard to find any decent cartoons, and with that here is a sb mail


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

hahahahaha strong bad gets the ever living snot beat out of him


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

latest sbmail


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new strog bad email


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

latest sb email


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Blah. Thought this was going to be a "Which Web Cartoons do you read" Thread, but after digging thru it, Nope.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

then dont suscribe to thread and if you dont like them find what you do and add to the thread


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

You mean we're allowed to add our own favorite webcomics to this thread?!!

Okay, now that I know that, everyone needs to go to Sam and Fuzzy. It is IMHO the funniest webcomic on the internet, though it's not as well known as most others. 

Here's the latest storyline's strips, if you ever have time though, the entire back catalogue really is worth a read.

Contribution Pt. 1

Contribution Pt. 2

Contribution Pt. 3

Contribution Pt. 4

Contribution Pt. 5

Sadly, unless you have a lot of free time on your hands like me, it's gonna be quite the undertaking to read through all 334 strips.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

uh yeah even if i didnt want you to who cares, i dont own tsg so it dont matter what i think. when i created this thread i was going to name it homestarrunner and other webcartoons. but i really wanted others to contribute. but i also wished for it to be fairly decent because i did not want the thread locked. (yours are great)

oh yeah forgot latest sb email


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Wigu is also another really good one, that's more or less suitable for the entire family.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

PvP is great too.

Tolkien 1

Tolkien 2

Tolkien 3

Tolkien 4

Star Wars 1

Star Wars 2

Star Wars 3

Star Wars 4

Star Wars 5

Star Wars 6

Star Wars 7

GEEKLUV 1

GEEKLUV 2

GEEKLUV 3

GEEKLUV 4

GEEKLUV 5

GEEKLUV 6

GEEKLUV 7

GEEKLUV 8

GEEKLUV 9

GEEKLUV 10


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

here is another 2 sb emails http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail113.html

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail114.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've never bothered reading SAF, although my favorite webcomic(cad), has a list of comics the author(one of the top web comic artists) thinks are great(hard to do). Sam And Fuzzy is one of his favorites.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

If the show fits........... cough cough


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> I've never bothered reading SAF, although my favorite webcomic(cad), has a list of comics the author(one of the top web comic artists) thinks are great(hard to do). Sam And Fuzzy is one of his favorites.


Hint, hint.....That's because they're a member of the same group of webcomic artists (Dayfree Press), along with Robot Stories, Monkee Business, White Ninja, Questionable Content, and a bunch of others, all extremely high quality. I recommend you read it.....now.....it totally owns. 

Actually, I found out about CAD *FROM* Sam Logan (author of Sam and Fuzzy).....and that was how I came to know Tim Buckley, A.K.A. Absath's world. 

Right now, among others, some family friendly, some not....I'm keeping track of Wigu, Sore Thumbs, CAD, Sam and Fuzzy, Sinfest, Penny Arcade, PvP, and Questionable Content.

I also thought I should mention.....that someone has finally done it. Read about it in the November issue of Computer Gaming World. Someone's finally made an online dating service almost identical to the fictional Geekluv portrayed in PvP that I linked to earlier, I just can't stop laughing quite frankly. Ironically, they've named it MMODating.....which many gamers don't really go for....especially real CRPG players. Find it at www.mmodating.com


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The only webcomics i'm really interested in right now are cad and applegeeks. I tried sam and fuzzy but the style just didnt go for me, too cluttered. And i'm pretty sure that absath left dayfree. 


The one webcomic that I havnt seen a single good thing about at all sofar is gonna be Penny Arcade, what do people find so good about it?

And lastly, that last part of your last post reminded me of a link I saw on applegeeks newsposts. You know those mail-order brides? This was mail-order grooms. Charming they aint.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Servant, the storyline on cad right now is hilarious...


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> Servant, the storyline on cad right now is hilarious...


Ye don't have to tell me. I'm a dedicated follower of any webcomic I bookmark. I also read the entire archive for any new ones I discover that I like. One such is Something Positive. My signature comes from this one: When Cute Rabid Asian Girls Attack. 

I should note, that it is rather lewd at times, but is also hilarious. Mac Panthers over on CAD are great too. Have you tried Scary Go Round? I like it alot. I'm too lazy to go through all my bookmarks right now though.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I got scared when I read the third comic on that Something Positive strip.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

A *LITTLE* lewd? Probably the lewdest comic i've read yet. Wow. Pretty good though.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> A *LITTLE* lewd? Probably the lewdest comic i've read yet. Wow. Pretty good though.


It's not any worse than what you hear in a highschool any day of the week.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

This is almost true. I dont think we're that bad though.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> This is almost true. I dont think we're that bad though.


I guess things really are nicer in Kansas then. That or I just gravitate towards cynical people like myself.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm pretty cynical myself. It's just that we dont talk about sex THAT much.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> I'm pretty cynical myself. It's just that we dont talk about sex THAT much.


Hrm, maybe it's because I live in California than? Doesn't matter to me when they do, I'm a virgin. <shrugs>


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

"Sandy? Ah man, i'm gonna be a virgin forever!...or am i?"
Death, Family Guy


heheh.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> "Sandy? Ah man, i'm gonna be a virgin forever!...or am i?"
> Death, Family Guy
> 
> heheh.


Thpppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbtttttt!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

There's a Simpsons anecdote for almost every situation...a quote from my older sister. I agree, but here's my modified version:

There's a Simpsons, South Park, or Family Guy anecdote for almost every situation.


mmm...******
-homer simpson


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Bwaahaaahaaa!!! Have you seen the new Wallpaper Absath made Big-K? Priceless, " 'til death do us part".


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Last time I checked the site was this morning, so no I hadnt. Bwahahah. I was rolling when I read the comic, but thats just hilarious. There's alot he should do that to.

the 'Arrr, I feel pretty' scene with the x-bot
the garage made from the souls of little children and the house made of pancakes(jubilation!)
the talking tomato or the lightbulb(this is not for your eyes)
the tie(from the homemade game story)
and many more classic panels/lines


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> Last time I checked the site was this morning, so no I hadnt. Bwahahah. I was rolling when I read the comic, but thats just hilarious. There's alot he should do that to.
> 
> the 'Arrr, I feel pretty' scene with the x-bot
> the garage made from the souls of little children and the house made of pancakes(jubilation!)
> ...


And you call yourself a fan....

He's already done a couple of those, namely a collage of the classic panels with some 'witty' commentary from Ethan (H4xx0r3d), three Chef Brian related wallpapers (Lightbulb with feet, The Fork and the Spoon, Chef Brian: Tender Moments), and a bunch of others. He actually has more wallpapers than Penny Arcade. Lord of the Pr0n is worth checking out too. 

Get them all HERE.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah I knew about all of them, and I forgot about the fork and the bulb. I actually have the bulb as mine right now. It's great to see a lightbulb saying 'Begone, this is not for your brains' materialize as firefox crashes(damn this cruddy computer).

I'm also officially reading Something Positive everyday as well.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

strongbad 115

strongbad 116

strongbad 117

i have not posted here in a while so here you go


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Heheheh

Remotely Accessing


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

New sbemail!

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail118.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Servant of Eru said:


> Heheheh
> 
> Remotely Accessing


........*dr evil voice*right.........


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> New sbemail!
> 
> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail118.html


that was one of the better ones in a long while. thanks mike

wonder what he will upgrade to now?


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Today's Sinfest is really great. Sad too...in a way.

I just want to be in your heart.

Oh, and Big-K, I imagine you could suffocate someone with a melon.  :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

*sigh* So hard being an atheist in a world of over-religion. Well, mostly atheist. We celebrate Christmas for the giving, recieving, and gathering. Oh yeah, and so our dog can have fun with wrapping paper.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

Strongbad upgrades his computer to a laptop http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail119.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

For some reason, a little disappointing this time. Maybe because the last one was so darn funny.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Even though the storyline is predictable, the current Ctrl+alt+del is great. I especially like todays.

http://www.cad-comic.com/images/comics/20041129.jpg


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> *sigh* So hard being an atheist in a world of over-religion. Well, mostly atheist. We celebrate Christmas for the giving, recieving, and gathering. Oh yeah, and so our dog can have fun with wrapping paper.


Actually, oddly enough, I've more in common with Atheists than most the Christians I run into...which consequently is why I found the comic I linked to totally awesome. Most Christians don't seem to wanna think for themselves....let the church think for us etc. This speaks of no one in particular, but just me.

When I announced to my family I thought that there was a LOT more evidence for evolution than creation, and several of the reasons the science teacher gave why intelligent-design was more likely than evolution (this is an overtly religious private school, I left as it made me uncomfortable....my siblings still go there), my sister tells me "Oh, so you've given up on Christianity entirely?" I mean....what the heck? It's a good idea....not applied well often enough...certainly I can be an evolutionist and christian at the same time.....things like these....make the future look rather bleak. 



Big-K said:


> Even though the storyline is predictable, the current Ctrl+alt+del is great. I especially like todays.
> 
> http://www.cad-comic.com/images/comics/20041129.jpg


Wonderful PotA spoof, saw it earlier.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Servant of Eru said:


> ... It's a good idea....not applied well often enough...certainly I can be an evolutionist and christian at the same time.....things like these....make the future look rather bleak.


Why not ? Greogor Mendel, the father of genetics, was a christian monk and Georges Lemaître, one of the Big Bang theoricians, was a christian priester.
If you have christian feelings, it must not prevent you of using your brain and having ideas that don't fit to the Bible. And I don't remember Bible forbide extra-bible ideas.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

serv of eru you havent talked to me much. i beleave in a combination of evolution and creation. and that the major flaw in the theory of evolution is it does not give credit to god. and that it just happened. and my issue with creation is that man assigns time to god and god does not operate on our time. if you want i can email you or pm you my creation theory. so we wont clutter this thread with religous stuff


and that is also my problem with churches. while they are all in all good for devloping christians, they need to teach people to read the bible and pray on their own. so they can also help others learn to serve the lord.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I have as part of my sig on another forum:

My theory on religion is this: It's just a system of threats and promises to control people's behavior, much like Santa. Atheists are simply those who dont require that kind of thing to behave right. We dont believe that the small things matter nearly as much as the big things such as murder.

I know not everyone would agree with me, most definantly not anyone whos religious, but thats my thought.

Anyways, back to comics. The story going on Something Positive is great right now. A midget who only speaks spanish just let out that he can speak english, and whats better is that the whole story was given out in a VERY short amount of time thru multiple comic postings.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

popeye vs anime. lite cussing


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

A few weeks ago I also discovered PvP(Player vs. Player). This one should please some of you, because the author, Scott Kurtz, makes it much like newspaper strips. Ever since 2000 or 2001(it's been around since 98) he's drawn it in the traditional strip style. He's very light on cursing, and when there IS cursing it uses the @#$$#^& type stuff. There are uh, naughty storylines. This is the kind you could probably show younger kids without feeling guilty. He even offers it for free to any newspaper who wants it(which caused him to be ridiculed by the comic Non-Sequiter. Remember the recent comic with the caption about scotty and his crusade to spread the gospel of how many hits his website gets? That was ridiculing Kurtz).


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

new s bad http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail122.html


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

ROFFLE


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

heheheh....thats another I should start reading.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

End-User Liscense Agreement ("YOO'-la)

*AH YES!* The Future! *FULL* of promise! ...if it knows what's *GOOD* for it...

Fourth Wall broken yet?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Tomato Sauce

Music+Science=Sexy

Luke Pimpwalker


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Animation is *WAY* overrated.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoa! Cool!


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Could you drive me to the hospital?

I'm like a cigarette!
Huge, probably! It's a sure thing!
You're not going for it, are you?
Beat it.

I'd like to file Chapter 11.
You sound more and more like Satan every day
Mister Chex's Neighborhood
So much... Marketing potential... Never *IMAGINED*...
It's fame that really counts.
Do you really think I'm not dedicated to misleading each and every one of thos kids?
Oh *COME ON*. You're eighteen!
Research, why hast thou forsaken me?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

You really like that comic, don't you?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The Almighty Liver

Church Values


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> You really like that comic, don't you?


How could you tell? 

I've known about it for probably six months, but just started reading it last night...it's just...so awesome.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've known about it for a little while, but it just doesnt seem like my kind of comic.

Puppy Distraction


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Todays PvP rules. I friggin hate that guy.

Sweet Revenge


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Now THAT is goth!
Smells Like Teen Spirit

Does anybody get the pun in the title I gave it? Huh? Huh? Anyone?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've always wondered what the noodle incident was, now we all know!

http://sinfest.net/comics/sf20040512.gif


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Misunderstanding


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I just remembered this one. I so need to make an avatar from it.

Testosteroni


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Found a new webcomic while browsing the Ctrl+Alt+Del forums. It looks alright, so I guess I'll keep it in my bookmarks to see where it goes.

http://www.saikorecords.com/webcomic

The former author of Wigu has started a new comic too, based around a format wherein it shows episodes of television shows as they SHOULD be.

www.wigu.com


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

last weeks sbad http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail122.html


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

this weeks sbad http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail123.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

A very family-friendly comic. I still enjoy it though. Like many comics I've found recently, it updates daily, with the strip written mostly in newspaper style.

Dandy and Company


----------

